# Scooba - cousin to roomba



## bluetick (May 11, 2002)

Does anyone have one of these floor cleaning robots? My daughter asked for one for Christmas. 

It sort of makes sense to me, in that she has a very busy life. In addition to working long hours, she raises and shows dogs, and has a couple of horses. Because of the dogs, she has gotten rid of most of the carpeting in her house, and has hard surfaces in all but the bedrooms.

Any comments for or against? If you use a particular model, please state which one in your comments. Thanks! :help:


----------



## Marcia in MT (May 11, 2002)

I talked to a lady who had a Roomba and loved it. She had terrazzo floors in a lot of her house, and it did a great job. Have to watch for the batteries going dead if it's on a lot, and it did get caught somewhere . . . I don't remember where. It wouldn't do well on carpeting (isn't that what the Scooba is for?) and it wouldn't climb up the carpet pile from the bare floor.


----------



## bluetick (May 11, 2002)

The Scooba washes floors, while the Roomba vacuums.


----------



## missysid (Feb 21, 2006)

We have a roomba and it is great. One word of warning make sure all cords and toys are up off the floor. DS had it eat a few little plastic pieces. Not a big deal as you just dump the tray out but they can get bent up. Works the best on low ply carpet.


----------



## via media (Jun 3, 2005)

Great question, bluetick - I was wondering the same. 

How well does it get in corners and along baseboards/cabinets? Do you have to follow up by hand for those areas?

/VM


----------



## Christine in OK (May 10, 2002)

I have a friend who has one - with two little boys in the house, she uses it mostly for the bathroom. Says she puts it in there and shuts the door, then lets it run for about 30 minutes. I don't know what model, but she loves hers.


----------



## bluetick (May 11, 2002)

I've read that since they are rounded, they can't do corners, but hey, if they can handle the rest of the floor, that's still darn good!

The Scooba must be fairly new on the market. I was in a couple of stores today that sells Roomba, but there were no Scoobas.


----------



## Cheryl aka JM (Aug 7, 2007)

I have both~ got the roomba for Christmas two years ago~ the scooba last Christmas. I love them. They are my favoritest pets! LOL!

Couple things~ make sure you buy it from IROBOT~ or you don't get the good full year warranty~ and you need it. My first roomba died and he was not covered by warrantt anymore. Hubby got me a new one cuz I was so disappointed.

If the floor is very dirty with lots of pet hair~ run the roomba on the hard wood before running the scooba or scooba will push crap into the corners and not be able to get it out. If the floor is only moderatly dirty Scooba does a plenty good job~ he does seem to leave a line of "goo" against one of the cabinets in my new kitchen~ don't know why~ but I just swab that line with the paper towel I use to clean Scooba after a cycle and it's fine.

Roomba does a very good job.....but he does not get "deep down"~ you still gotta run the real vaccuum once in a while to get the nitty gritty up. If you get a pair of cuticle scissors it makes cleaning roomba's brush much easier if you have pets with lots of hair down (the roomba for pets still needs to have hair cut from the sqeegie bar so the tiny scissors are great)

I don't see a purpose for the scheduler. That just means I need to remember BEFORE the roomba is set to come on to run around and pick up anything I don't want him to eat......I find it easier just to turn the roomba on manually every morning and then make a quick scan of the rooms he will be in to pick up laundry~ toys~ junk that I don't want him to have.


----------



## via media (Jun 3, 2005)

Thanks for the info Cheryl and bluetick!

/VM


----------



## bluetick (May 11, 2002)

Cheryl, thank you for the information! I wish I could afford one for myself too! - maybe in a few months. I looked at the iRobot website, and they offer extras with a couple of models, so I will buy from there. Your comments were very helpful.


----------

